# 280z V8 Swap Pics, Info, and Website



## Cable (Jan 3, 2005)

Its a EXTREMELY mild small block Chevy. Almost stock in fact. Everything is bone stock except the 0.030" overbore, cast iron crank, and mild RV HYD cam (something like .429" lift and 214* dur @0.050"). I had intended this motor for my K5 Blazer, but I wanted to setup the Z for a V8 before I started another sbc built JUST for this car's weight, traction, etc, etc.


There are a lot more pics on my website: http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/685533/1


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Very nice setup. Doesnt take much of a motor in those cars to make em scream.


----------



## Woogie (Jan 17, 2005)

I'd go with a blown fuel injected 427.


----------

